# Michigan members group own map,   Where are you in Michigan?



## handymanstan (Jan 19, 2013)

A map for Michigan group  http://www.mapservices.org/myguestmap/map/smfmichgroup?selected=669830  I know there's a map for everyone but thought this might be nice.

I fixed the link I think and changed the setting so if you move your mouse over a face it will show you the name.

The map is full and won't let us add anymore people to it. 

Stan


----------



## humdinger (Jan 21, 2013)

Plugged mine in, but I need to edit my message (spelling) and can't figure out how...


----------



## whiskey72 (Feb 6, 2013)

Plugged mine in as well.


----------



## ridegreen2oo (Feb 26, 2013)

Just put myself down...cool idea


----------



## jsdspif (Feb 26, 2013)

highlight http://www.mapservices.org/myguestmap/map/smfmichgroup   , copy it and paste it in the adress bar . Then put in your location . I just plugged mine in .


----------



## stephen rodock (Feb 26, 2013)

Plugged in Engadine!


----------



## shamp (Mar 3, 2013)

Im up


----------



## redneckman (Mar 11, 2013)

I am on there now.  Getting warmer and getting closer to BBQ season!


----------



## doodleq (May 26, 2013)

On it!


----------



## pastorgadget (May 26, 2013)

redneckman said:


> I am on there now.  Getting warmer and getting closer to BBQ season!


Warmer??? I fire up my smoker all year long. I do have a gasser but I can not wait for it to warm up to use my smoker.


----------



## red rooster (Sep 5, 2013)

I am on there.


----------



## kingfishcam (Sep 20, 2013)

I finally put myself on the map!  I am somebody!


----------



## humdinger (Sep 24, 2013)

kingfishcam said:


> I finally put myself on the map! I am somebody!


The irony is that you already hosted the first MI gathering. Many of us have already been there!


----------



## handymanstan (Sep 28, 2013)

kingfishcam said:


> I finally put myself on the map! I am somebody!


Glad to see you finely made it KFC.  There are 23 of us on the map now. Looking forward to the 2014 Michigan get together.

Stan


----------



## goodbeer (Oct 8, 2013)

On there!


----------



## humdinger (Oct 9, 2013)

goodbeer said:


> On there!



Great! Glad you joined the MI group too! :-)


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you Terry Moe for joining in and adding yourself to the map.  If I lived that close to 4 winds I would be broke.  We now have 32 dedicated smoking fanatic's on the map.

Stan


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you Link for joining in and adding yourself to the Michigan map.

Stan


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you Berry (biteme7951) for joining in too and adding yourself to the map.  You are not to far away and we are having a cheese smoke on 2-2-14 if interested.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/155270/winter-lansing-michigan-cheese-smoke-2014

Stan


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you Riblet for joining in and adding yourself to the Michigan map.

Stan


----------



## riblet (Jan 18, 2014)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> Thank you Riblet for joining in and adding yourself to the Michigan map.
> 
> Stan


Hmm, I thought I made a post this morning , but apparently goofed it up. Thanks for the welcome, Stan.  I've been a member here for awhile, but don't post that often. I should, just about everything I've learned about smoking has come from here. I thought I would add my name, and get to know some of you folks around here in Michigan.

I've been cooking on webers as long as I can remember. I started smoking with a little 2 door Brinkman vertical, my wife got me for Christmas a couple of years ago. Out grew that pretty quick, and got an Akorn for a little more volume. So now I'm cooking on a UDS, Akorn, Brinkman, and the Weber. lol  I can see it never stops.

I'm smoking a 12 pound brisket, after trimming (I can really butcher a brisket), on the UDS today. Trying a little something different. Hot and fast. Bark is looking good, lol.

Good to be here, and I'll try to be a little more social.

Thanks,

 Brian


----------



## planecrazy29 (Jan 20, 2014)

Added myself to the map.


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 20, 2014)

Glad to see you Planecrazy,  Thanks for joining in.  Sorry I missed you in roll call but Welcome to the forum.

Stan


----------



## johnbphotos (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Handymanstan and everyone else here too,

Thank you for the invite. Always looking to meet new smokers from the area.


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 21, 2014)

Your welcome John, Glad you joined in. One of my brothers lives on a lake in Lowell. 

I would also like to thank Bababones for joining the map this morning.  We have 40 members on the map now.  We are growing.

The next get together this year might have a few more members than last year.

Stan


----------



## humdinger (Jan 22, 2014)

Welcome John.

And thanks to Stan for keeping the Mi family close and growing the map!


----------



## ameskimo1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hmmmm, is the link still active or is my computer just not cooperating?? The latter choice is highly likely......


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 23, 2014)

The page must be down.  Please try again later.

Stan


----------



## humdinger (Jan 23, 2014)

The same thing happens to me. Try highlighting and copying the link, then paste it directly into the URL bar and hit enter. That's how I have to do it.


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 23, 2014)

I fixed that Kurt.  I think the site is down I can't get in either.

Stan


----------



## humdinger (Jan 23, 2014)

Gotch ya. Good to know. thanks.


----------



## smokes-a-rollin (Jan 23, 2014)

Smokin down here in Niles. SW corner of the state. I'll make a mark when the site is back up.


----------



## dennycieslinski (Jan 24, 2014)

Way up north!


----------



## dennycieslinski (Jan 24, 2014)

Way up north!


----------



## humdinger (Jan 24, 2014)

Whoa Denny, you ARE up there (in the summer). Maybe you should try Key West in the winter, and truly be a man of two extremes! LOL

I read in the Detroit Free Press that yesterday (1/23/14) it was colder in central FL than it was in Anchorage AK!!!!! Now that's saying something!


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks Denny for joining in.  You are way up there in Gods country.  My son went to MTU and loved it up there.  Good to see the map is working again.

Stan


----------



## dennycieslinski (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes,  I do kind of live in two different extremes. I live just off of US41 up north and down south.  Interestingly, the northern end of US41 ends in Copper Harbor, Mi and the southern end, ends in Key West, Fl.    And yes, it has been abnormally cool down here over the  last couple of weeks, but no where near as cold as up that way.   I consider myself awful lucky to be down here at this time,  I am told that Houghton has well over 200 inches of snow so far this winter.  I am no longer into shoveling that white stuff!


----------



## dennycieslinski (Jan 24, 2014)

Went to Tech myself.   Its a great place to get an education.


----------



## stank56 (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm trying to pinpoint my location but no luck yet. We live down here in Hillsdale, about 18 miles north of the Indiana, Ohio border. I'll get it figured out at some point in time! Steve (Stank)


----------



## stank56 (Jan 30, 2014)

Finally got my location with help, thanks everybody.


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 1, 2014)

Welcome Stank!  Did some pheasant hunting at a club down that way some years ago.
enjoy the site!


----------



## stank56 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks! There is some fine turkey hunting down here too. Stank


----------



## ameskimo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

OK, on the map! Shoulder is smokin and the ribs go in later.......and it should all be done in time for the game!


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 2, 2014)

Glad you joined us ameskimo1 and good luck on the ribs and shoulder.

Stan


----------



## humdinger (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey Ameskimo1, How's those ribs turn out?


----------



## ameskimo1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Humdinger, they and the shoulder turned out great - I have a new rub base now, Captain Morgan and orange juice then mix in the spices. Also used it to baste then used the drippings in bbq sauce. Apple/Cherry with some Peach chips tossed in from time to time. Check out that smoke ring, lol - I can only hope to accomplish that again!

Heres some Q in no particular order. I also used my AMS Christmas present for the first time Tuesday, some cheese pics at the bottom. I did end up spreading the cheese out a bit halfway through the smoke. Maple/Cherry mix.













photo 1(3).JPG



__ ameskimo1
__ Feb 2, 2014


















photo 2(3).JPG



__ ameskimo1
__ Feb 2, 2014


















photo 3(1).JPG



__ ameskimo1
__ Feb 2, 2014


















photo 2(2).JPG



__ ameskimo1
__ Feb 2, 2014


















photo 1(4).JPG



__ ameskimo1
__ Feb 4, 2014


















photo 3(2).JPG



__ ameskimo1
__ Feb 4, 2014


















photo 4(1).JPG



__ ameskimo1
__ Feb 4, 2014


----------



## onetonduallie (Feb 9, 2014)

I just added myself to the map. Ive also started a thread in reverse flow. Follow along with my smoker build it should be a good one.


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 10, 2014)

onetonduallie said:


> I just added myself to the map. Ive also started a thread in reverse flow. Follow along with my smoker build it should be a good one.


Glad you could join us one ton,  Your smoker build is looking good and I will follow it.  Can't wait to see some Q-view from it.

Stan


----------



## rickado (Feb 20, 2014)

Map will not let me post my location Help Rickado upper mi


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 20, 2014)

rickado said:


> Map will not let me post my location Help Rickado upper mi


We have had some problems with mapservices in the past and it looks like we are having problems today.  I can't click and change anything on the map so there must be a site issue.

Please try again later.

Stan


----------



## fpmich (Mar 31, 2014)

It wouldn't let place anything last few nights, but tonight I got it on there.

Hope to meet some of you in the coming year or so.


----------



## ameskimo1 (Apr 28, 2014)

So I moved just over a week ago - and made sure I had room for the smoker, AMS, chunks, dust, etc - and managed to smoke a 9 lb butt today. 

Question is how do I change my place on the map?

Now the important stuff - was windy and low 50's, not much sun but the smoker ran at 250 or 275 depending which cheap gauge I was looking at. Today's choice of wood was Hickory with a touch of apple and cherry. The butt hit 165 in 10 hrs, foiled to 200 then in the cooler for 1 1/2 hrs. By 13 1/2 hrs it was pulled, packaged, and in the fridge. At least all the parts that didn't get sampled.

Was surprised how fast it cooked but it came out moist and tender.


----------



## humdinger (Apr 29, 2014)

Hmm, I'm not sure how to update the map. I have a typo in my call-out that has been driving me nuts and I can figure out how to correct it.

I see you're in Frankenmuth now......Great town. We go 3 or 4 times a year. Got married in the Bavarian Inn Lodge back '05!


----------



## handymanstan (Apr 29, 2014)

So this is the deal with the map. Mapservices states you get 500 pins on your map but we are only getting 50 on our map. I have sent many e-mails to mapservices and have had no replies.  In order to upgrade I must donate to mapservices and I would but they only take bitcoins and I don’t have a bitcoin account.  Since they won’t respond to e-mail I find it hard to trust them enough to open an account just for this.   If someone has a bitcoin account and would be willing to try to pay the $9.99 to them I would reimburse you.

We are at the max number of pins we are allowed and until this changes I can’t add anyone else.

Ameskimo1 and Humdinger I can delete your pins and then you can redo them.  I will PM both of you to get this done.

Stan


----------



## humdinger (Apr 30, 2014)

Stan, I'd be glad to split that $9.99 "donation" with you, but I also do not have a bitcoin account.


----------



## angiem (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm ignorant, I know. I can't figure out how to plug into the map. Help, please?????


----------



## brurusbubbaq (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm trying to add, but link is broken.


----------



## offshore ginger (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi all ..............................................................From the West side of the State ., and not to mention that it is colder then a Mother in Laws Kiss outside.


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 14, 2015)

OFFSHORE GINGER said:


> Hi all ..............................................................From the West side of the State ., and not to mention that it is colder then a Mother in Laws Kiss outside.


Good day Ginger from Lansing,  Glad to see you join the group.  Its cold here too but only about 6" of snow on the ground. Good cold smoking weather!

Stan


----------



## offshore ginger (Jan 14, 2015)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> Good day Ginger from Lansing,  Glad to see you join the group.  Its cold here too but only about 6" of snow on the ground. Good cold smoking weather!
> 
> Stan


Stan , yes it is ............ very good smoking weather , and not to mention that I will be doing a Small Brisket on Friday &  Chicken on Sunday . I have got to tell you that I wish we only had 6 inches of Snow on the ground considering we have almost 2 feet ( Lake effect ) of snow on the ground here in Holland with more on the way sometime late next week .


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 14, 2015)

OFFSHORE GINGER said:


> HANDYMANSTAN said:
> 
> 
> > Good day Ginger from Lansing,  Glad to see you join the group.  Its cold here too but only about 6" of snow on the ground. Good cold smoking weather!
> ...


Good luck on the two smokes.  I thought you would have more than just 2 feet but we still have time for more. Holland is a beautiful part of the state. Stay safe and post pictures of your smokes.


----------



## offshore ginger (Jan 14, 2015)

Stan , actually to tell you the truth  we most likely have more Snow then I mentioned considering I live across the street from Lake Mac ( poor side of the street ) which goes out to Lake Mich , which is a  short distance to the State Park ,launch ramp , etc , and yes I will post up some pics . Take care , Artie


----------



## ameskimo1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Welcome from Michigan's Little Bavaria Ginger! Happy Smokin!


----------



## fpmich (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome Ginger, and plz keep snow on your side of state for me.  LOL


----------



## offshore ginger (Jan 15, 2015)

ameskimo1 said:


> Welcome from Michigan's Little Bavaria Ginger! Happy Smokin!


So is little Bavaria Frankenmuth Michigan ?


----------



## offshore ginger (Jan 15, 2015)

fpmich said:


> Welcome Ginger, and plz keep snow on your side of state for me.  LOL


Thank you and to yell you the truth I would love to see everyone across the State get a little taste of the White stuff considering I was out raking my roof today trying to remove as much snow as possible before the warm up this weekend Ha , Ha , Ha , LOL


----------



## benflo (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi, all!

I'm from Grand Ledge, 10 miles west of Lansing. Gotta love the weather here, huh? On Sunday while smoking some pork butts, I dealt with rain, hail, and snow. Boy was that confusing.

Ben


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 20, 2015)

BenFlo said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> I'm from Grand Ledge, 10 miles west of Lansing. Gotta love the weather here, huh? On Sunday while smoking some pork butts, I dealt with rain, hail, and snow. Boy was that confusing.
> 
> Ben


Welcome to SMF and the Michigan group from Lansing Ben,  This has been a pretty mild January. Some of us are planing a cheese smoke in February if your are interested let me know.

Stan.


----------



## benflo (Jan 20, 2015)

Ooh cheese smoking. 





HANDYMANSTAN said:


> Welcome to SMF and the Michigan group from Lansing Ben,  This has been a pretty mild January. Some of us are planing a cheese smoke in February if your are interested let me know.
> 
> Stan.


 Ooh cheese smoking. I've never done that, but it sounds delicious. Where would it be?
Ben


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 21, 2015)

Morning Ben,  I am not sure yet where or when.  As soon as we know I will let you know.

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 21, 2015)

Welcome Ben!  Your pretty close to the "Michigan Smokers Planning Commission Round Table".  (Sounds important doesn't it.  :))

Soon as we pin down a date and location we will give you a shout.  My work and snowplowing schedule is usually to the tough one to predict, but I threw out the second weekend in February in Fowlerville to get the discussion rolling with the other elders of the round table.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 22, 2015)

Belated welcome ginger from the east side. Hope to meet you at one of our gatherings!


----------



## offshore ginger (Jan 22, 2015)

Humdinger said:


> Belated welcome ginger from the east side. Hope to meet you at one of our gatherings!


Thank you ever so much .


----------



## kenn1320 (Mar 6, 2015)

I see the map is full, Im over in Howell.


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey Kenn1320 thank you for joining the group. Check out the get together we are having this year.  You are close to Fowlerville so I hope to meet you there.

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes welcome kenn. Great page with a ton of great information. Like Stan said we are having the 3rd annual Michigan smokers group summer smoke in Fowlerville on June 6th. Your welcome to come on out and have a good time. Bring some meat to smoke or bring your whole smoker.


----------



## fpmich (Mar 8, 2015)

Welcome to the group.

I've attended one smoking get together, and wife and I enjoyed it greatly!  We plan on attending this June too if possible.

All the people we met were down to earth, fun, kind, and helpful.  They are worth meeting, and knowing.


----------



## mikewoods (Mar 24, 2015)

Good morning everyone, I joined the forum and this group a few weeks ago. I look forward to meeting some fellow bbqers this summer.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 24, 2015)

Welcome to the group. Hope to see you at the MSG gathering June 6th.


----------



## humdinger (Mar 24, 2015)

mikewoods said:


> Good morning everyone, I joined the forum and this group a few weeks ago. I look forward to meeting some fellow bbqers this summer.


Hey Mike! Welcome and good to know you. If you got any questions, feel free to holler. Looking forward to seeing more from you in the future.


----------



## mikewoods (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys!  Now, can you make this weather turn? I have to get my money's worth out of this pontoon we just bought!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 27, 2015)

Should have bought a snow mobile if you wanted it to be warm and Sunny....


----------



## humdinger (Mar 27, 2015)

Michigan's next season is getting underway right now...construction!


----------



## cedar eater (Jul 9, 2015)

Hello from Alcona County. I'm new to smoking and have a strong desire to smoke with wood harvested from my property. I'm hoping someone will give me advice on smoking Michigan's fleet meat, the whitetail deer. If I could make venison as tender and flavorful as the pork butt that was my first smoking project, it would help empty the freezers before the next deer season.


----------



## humdinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Cedar Eater said:


> Hello from Alcona County. I'm new to smoking and have a strong desire to smoke with wood harvested from my property. I'm hoping someone will give me advice on smoking Michigan's fleet meat, the whitetail deer. If I could make venison as tender and flavorful as the pork butt that was my first smoking project, it would help empty the freezers before the next deer season.


Welcome Cedar eater! When it comes to venison, one sure-fire way to make it disappear is turn it into jerky. My wife does NOT like venison steaks, loins, etc...but when I make teriyaki jerky, it's amazing how fast it goes!


----------



## brandon29 (Sep 1, 2015)

Just wanted to say hello from traverse city


----------



## humdinger (Sep 1, 2015)

Brandon29 said:


> Just wanted to say hello from traverse city


Welcome Brandon! Awesome to have another MI member. Traverse City huh? Are you ready for the final influx of summer "Fudgies" this upcoming weekend? LOL


----------



## brandon29 (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeah I am but  unfortunately  this weekend is no longer the end of it they keep coming until the snow


----------



## humdinger (Sep 1, 2015)

LOL - that's why I put "summer". You got the "leafers" coming next.....and thanks to the established wineries, the drunks come year round now! haha


----------



## brandon29 (Sep 1, 2015)

Very true and with all the breweries now that is never ending


----------



## offshore ginger (Sep 1, 2015)

Welcome Brandon from Holland Mich .


----------



## murraysmokin (Oct 20, 2015)

New to the group from Clinton Township.  Love the forum great info and tips .:grilling_smilie:
Love smokin have some bacon curing for the first time planning on cold smokin it hoping things turn out good.


----------



## humdinger (Oct 21, 2015)

murraysmokin said:


> New to the group from Clinton Township. Love the forum great info and tips .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big welcome Murray from shelby Twp. Glad you're enjoying yourself. This is a great forum and thanks for joining the MI members group. Be sure to let us know how that bacon turns out.


----------



## murraysmokin (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks and I will be sure to get some pics of the bacon once it is done curing, I'll be at 7 days Saturday so hopefully I will be smoking it Sunday.


----------



## humdinger (Oct 27, 2015)

murraysmokin said:


> Thanks and I will be sure to get some pics of the bacon once it is done curing, I'll be at 7 days Saturday so hopefully I will be smoking it Sunday.


Did you get around to smoking that bacon?


----------



## murraysmokin (Oct 27, 2015)

Yeah I did this past weekend.  Thanks for asking













20151017_135410.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Oct 26, 2015






Pre cure













20151025_080431.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Oct 26, 2015






Post Cure













20151025_093146.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Oct 26, 2015






Smoking this past Sunday













20151026_195359.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Oct 26, 2015






Sliced last night.

Not bad for the first go round pretty happy with the results may tweak some things but this is a good start.


----------



## humdinger (Oct 27, 2015)

Saweet! Any pepper or maple flavoring?


----------



## murraysmokin (Oct 27, 2015)

I made this with pink curing salt, kosher salt, honey, fresh crushed black pepper, red pepper flakes, and brown sugar.

Really nice sweetness to it I would adjust the salt levels as I felt that it could be a bit saltier.


----------



## handymanstan (Oct 30, 2015)

*Welcome to the group Murray.  Nice looking bacon.  *




*Good job.*

*Stan*


----------



## murraysmokin (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks.  I gave some samples out and the results are coming back with good reviews.


----------



## pi guy (Nov 3, 2015)

New member from St. Clair Shores.  Great info on the site, cool to see so many MI peeps represented here.


----------



## papab71 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hey Everyone!

My name's Bryan, and I'm in Allegan, MI. Any West-Siders on here?


----------



## offshore ginger (Dec 29, 2015)

Brian , i live in Holland .


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 30, 2015)

Welcome Brian. Few of us from Fowlerville area here. Planning the 2nd annual Fattie Finals contest as we speak. You should enter. It will be in June or July sometime. Had 17 entries last year. Good turn out, and good time.


----------



## papab71 (Dec 30, 2015)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Welcome Brian. Few of us from Fowlerville area here. Planning the 2nd annual Fattie Finals contest as we speak. You should enter. It will be in June or July sometime. Had 17 entries last year. Good turn out, and good time.



Sounds like fun! I'd love some more info on it.


----------



## humdinger (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey Bryan, Glad to see you joined up with the MI group. That annual gathering is always a good time. Here's the link to the one we had this year. It would be awesome if you could make it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/232895/fattie-finals-august-15th-fowlerville-mi

Hey Hillbilly, is it safe to assume that the Fatty Finals is replacing the annual gathering? Keep me posted on whatever develops. Thanks and hope you and Crystal had a good Christmas!


----------



## papab71 (Dec 30, 2015)

Okay, so I'm so new to this, I had to look up a fattie. Let's just say, I'm looking forward to doing my homework for this!! Please let me know when/where/how much/etc. Sounds like a good time, and a great chance to meet some good folks!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 31, 2015)

Dinger yeah the fattie finals is replacing the annual gathering. Hopefully we can break 20 entries this summer! We had a great Christmas got a new duck dog! 













image.png



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Dec 31, 2015






Scout is now 9 weeks old and she's all over the wonder dog! Hooper can't hide from this monster! Lol!

Hope your family had a great Christmas as well.

Papa this years fattie finals will be in June or July. We take all entries as long as you follow the rules. I believe there is a link someone can post here for the rules. 

Not sure if there will be an entree fee this year or what else will be going on. Have to meet with the round table and figure all this out.


----------



## papab71 (Dec 31, 2015)

First of all, that little pup is CUTE! Good for you!!
Secondly, the fattie finals sounds like a blast! I'll take a look for the link for the rules. If I can't find it, I'll let you know. Happy New Year, you guys! I've got some chicken breasts smoking (my first thing in the smoker), and Saturday it's pork day! So far, I'm loving this!


----------



## murraysmokin (Dec 31, 2015)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Dinger yeah the fattie finals is replacing the annual gathering. Hopefully we can break 20 entries this summer! We had a great Christmas got a new duck dog!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That dog looks like he can't wait to get into a pond chasing some ducks. I might be interested in the fatty get together I be sure to look for updates it will give me reason to practice, the pizza one I made last was delicious


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 1, 2016)

Murray your more than welcome. People bring tents and camp out. Plus my barn is large and can sleep plenty of people. plus it has dish network and a few lazy boys. I don't think anyone got more than 2-3 hours sleep last year. Lol! 

Papa thanks for the kind words about scout. She's a pup now but come the end of summer she'll be a super champion like this one :

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/content/type/61/id/444789/width/200/height/400[/IMG

Hooper is a monster duck dog.


We need to get together gentlmen. The Fowlerville round table needs more serious members. we like to have a good time, we hunt, drink beer, and smoke delicious meats. Plus our best friends are beef and pork farmers so you can't possibly buy a better cut of meat.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 1, 2016)

Oops! I don't screw up (I don't think) but something did! Lmao! Here's the wonder dog: 














image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jan 1, 2016


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 1, 2016)

Not sure what posted and what didn't. Internet seems
To be messing up. Everyone that knows me and my dogs knows we welcome anyone who's a friend. I hope to see a lot more people this year at the fattie finals.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 1, 2016)

Stan I lost your number. Get a hold of me I got your pork belly. Not smoked, not cured. Exactly the way you wanted it. Worked it out with FPP no charge it's on the house. They must like you or something.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 6, 2016)

Great Pup Hillbilly. She's a beauty.

I'm outta town the weekend of June 25th, but ready to party any other time.

Also if you guys are still interested in doing a cheese smoke, I was thinking of hosting something at the end of February. Let me know!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm cheese heavy dinger. Don't need anymore cheese right now. Siting on about 20 pounds. But depending on what's going on with work I might ride out with cam to drink a few beers. 

July 16th and July 23rd are the dates being thrown around right now for the fatties finals. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## humdinger (Jan 7, 2016)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I'm cheese heavy dinger. Don't need anymore cheese right now. Siting on about 20 pounds. But depending on what's going on with work I might ride out with cam to drink a few beers.
> 
> July 16th and July 23rd are the dates being thrown around right now for the fatties finals. Any thoughts on that?


No problem. I hear ya. I'm actually running low on my cheese which is why I asked. I also have a monster brisket in the freezer that's been calling my name and I don't want to waste it on average citizens (they are never as appreciative of brisket as fellow BBQ smokers). On the other hand we can always just go to Bad Brad's for some ribs!

I'll let you know if I get the itch (and time) to host something.

Also, both those dates work good for me. Keep me in the loop on what's discussed. I'll help out where/however I can.


----------



## msuiceman (Jan 21, 2016)

Bad Brad's is pretty tasty. I don't know if it was the Dragonmead and Kuehnenns talking, but I seem to recall lazybones being some decent bbq also. I am not in love with any of the Royal Oak area BBQ places....

but I still like home BBQ the best of all if done right. I have people asking when my next get together is, so I must be doing something right. My goal this year is to try to master a stick or charcoal burner. I think I have a line on a used WSM for cheap that's going to be available late winter.... so we'll see.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 23, 2016)

Lockharts in royal oak is pretty good. But I can't get down the with the royal oak area at all. If it wasn't for lockharts I'd never go to Royal oak. 

Never been to lazy bones and haven't really heard much about it. 

You should enter the fattie contest this year msuicman. Good time with a lot of bbq minds all together in one place.


Dinger did I tell you we went to smokehouse 52? Cam raved about it so we went with a few couples and it was lights out! I highly recommend it. Plus they have bourbon flights.


----------



## msuiceman (Jan 23, 2016)

the douchebagness is only really bad on weekend "bar" nights. I really wish there was a true, good, neighborhood irish pub-style bar around here. though I haven't given the blarney stone a fair shake. I'm too old to be going to a "club", hate d-bs and pop music, would rather sit, chat over a pint or a whiskey or bourbon, maybe have a snack and call it good. used to go to the shamrock pub in Utica a lot before it had its fire and rebuild.

lockharts... I've had some pretty inconsistent food there, but its the best we have around here. sometimes I get pretty darn good food, other times it was mediocre, maybe just OK.

I've tried a few fatties... I'd definitely need to up my game.


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 23, 2016)

MSUICEMAN said:


> the douchebagness is only really bad on weekend "bar" nights. I really wish there was a true, good, neighborhood irish pub-style bar around here. though I haven't given the blarney stone a fair shake. I'm too old to be going to a "club", hate d-bs and pop music, would rather sit, chat over a pint or a whiskey or bourbon, maybe have a snack and call it good. used to go to the shamrock pub in Utica a lot before it had its fire and rebuild.
> 
> lockharts... I've had some pretty inconsistent food there, but its the best we have around here. sometimes I get pretty darn good food, other times it was mediocre, maybe just OK.
> 
> I've tried a few fatties... I'd definitely need to up my game.



Sounds like your Eastside, Clinton Township here, 3 blind mice in Mt clemens is a nice pub feel, with a great bourbon & scotch selection.  I have yet to go to Johnny Blacks in Sterling Heights but have heard good things.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 25, 2016)

I thought the 2016 annual was going to be an east side plan????  Did I miss something?

I have zero smoked cheese left.  I will look for a proposed February date Humdinger.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 25, 2016)

I have no idea what's going on with any plans on the eastside except a cheese smoke that dinger has been talking about cam. 

I'm having the fattie finals every year out here at my place. You missed that one last year cam. We had 17 fatties entered. Hoping to break 20 this year. However I won't be having two parties this summer. Just the fattie contest. 

If the eastsiders have a summer party and I can make it I most certainly will. I'm trying to pin down a date now for the fattie finals.


----------



## msuiceman (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm definitely going to try to make one/more of these... I'm first to say I'm not an expert, but even a blind squirrel finds a nut sometimes and I put out some ok 'que from time to time. at the very least, I enjoy parties and meetin' folks!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 26, 2016)

Msuiceman none of us are experts. Everyone gets together and learns from each other. That's what makes it fun. Even at the fattie contests it was fun. It's not cutthroat where everyone is secretive and won't help you. Your welcome to come to this years. I'll get s date pinned down and post it soon. It's looking like July 23rd right now.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 26, 2016)

MSUICEMAN said:


> Bad Brad's is pretty tasty. I don't know if it was the Dragonmead and Kuehnenns talking, but I seem to recall lazybones being some decent bbq also. I am not in love with any of the Royal Oak area BBQ places....


I love Bad brads AND I live about 2 minutes away, which is dangerous when I'm running errands at lunchtime. Lazybones is very good too.  GREAT burnt ends and garlic potato wedges. We get it catered for our office Christmas party every year. I also go to Khunhenn's Brewery too. Love the Double-Rice IPA and Scotch ales.


hillbillyrkstr said:


> Lockharts in royal oak is pretty good. But I can't get down the with the royal oak area at all. If it wasn't for lockharts I'd never go to Royal oak.
> 
> Dinger did I tell you we went to smokehouse 52? Cam raved about it so we went with a few couples and it was lights out! I highly recommend it. Plus they have bourbon flights.


I like Lockharts too. Been there about 5 times. The wife does not like it though so maybe it is a 50/50 kind of place. Royal Oak is ok in small doses, especially since Ferndale is now the new cool, hip place to be. (gag)

No I have not been to Smokehouse 52. Chelsea is a bit of a hike for me, but I'll put it on my list. My wife wants to go to Chicago sometime this summer so maybe we'll stop on our way?


MSUICEMAN said:


> the douchebagness is only really bad on weekend "bar" nights. I really wish there was a true, good, neighborhood irish pub-style bar around here. though I haven't given the blarney stone a fair shake. I'm too old to be going to a "club", hate d-bs and pop music, would rather sit, chat over a pint or a whiskey or bourbon, maybe have a snack and call it good. used to go to the shamrock pub in Utica a lot before it had its fire and rebuild.


Agreed about RO. I like O'Connor's Public House in downtown Rochester. Very authentic feel.


murraysmokin said:


> Sounds like your Eastside, Clinton Township here, 3 blind mice in Mt clemens is a nice pub feel, with a great bourbon & scotch selection. I have yet to go to Johnny Blacks in Sterling Heights but have heard good things.


I haven't been to Mt. Clemens in a long time. Enjoyed some Feather bowling at Bath city bistro last time. The Johnny Blacks on Auburn road in Rochester Hills is awesome. With all the TV's, it's more Sports bar than pub, but the wait staff is the best looking in the metro area. I've heard from a co worker that the new Sterling Heights location is the same!


kingfishcam said:


> I thought the 2016 annual was going to be an east side plan???? Did I miss something?
> 
> I have zero smoked cheese left.  I will look for a proposed February date Humdinger.


I'd be interested in hosting a summer gathering this year, but I don't really have the sprawling set up you Fowlervillers have. My back yard is excellent for entertaining so if it was a group of 20-30 people just for the day, that would be ok, but I live in a subdivision so campers and trailers will not work. Last summer I looked into some public places but didn't find anything. I'll do some more brainstorming and digging and see what I can muster.

As for the cheese gathering; I won't be available until the last weekend in Feb. or into March, so if that works for you guys let me know and I'll get the ball rolling with my better half and get back to you with a firm date.

   Quote:
That works for me. If we can't do an east side gathering this summer, at least we have the fatty contest.


MSUICEMAN said:


> I'm definitely going to try to make one/more of these... I'm first to say I'm not an expert, but even a blind squirrel finds a nut sometimes and I put out some ok 'que from time to time. at the very least, I enjoy parties and meetin' folks!


Once you come to one you'll get the hang of how we do it. It's less of a competition and more of an expo or showcase. Everyone brings their smoker, gear, equipment, tactics and techniques, then we compare and contrast how we do things. We even use each others smokers if needed. It's an excellent exchange of ideas that results in good food at the end. Oh,... and lots of beer consumed!


hillbillyrkstr said:


> I'll get s date pinned down and post it soon. It's looking like July 23rd right now.


I'll pencil in the date now. Thanks Scott.


----------

